# Veritas Gent's Saws



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Well... Whose gonna bite first? The rip saw has the potential for being quite the budget Dovetail saw!

http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?cat=1,42884&p=67768

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

Yup, just got the email too. I've been looking for a decent DT saw w/o having to spend so much. I am planning to build a kitchen island with handcut dovetails drawers, so these would fit the bill nicely. I of course really would like a Lie Nielsen, but can't really justify one of those...yet.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I have one of the Veritas DT saws and its pretty dang good. Quite the bang for the buck. I suspect this would be the same set and grind. I'm going to shoot off an email to em and ask.

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Probably a good deal compared to Lie-Nielsen. I'm thinking 20TPI would be a bit too slow for me. I use a 15TPI and am pretty happy with it.












 







.


----------



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

Cool, post your findings as I may pull the trigger on the set here in the next couple days


----------



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

I've never used a Gent-style saw, the handle looks a bit funky to me, though I know this design has been around for a LONG time. How is it to use compared to a more traditional handled saw? I'd hate to get something only to find I really should have bucked up and got something else.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

ChiknNutz said:


> I've never used a Gent-style saw, the handle looks a bit funky to me, though I know this design has been around for a LONG time. How is it to use compared to a more traditional handled saw? I'd hate to get something only to find I really should have bucked up and got something else.


I actually prefer it. I find it easier to free hand a 90 deg straight cut for dovetails (with no layout marks). But I may be a bit biased because that's the style of saw I learned with and used for yrs.

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

I've been holding off on buying a DT saw, this might make me bite.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

From LV,

Thank you for your reply. The set on the Veritas Gent's Saws is 0.003" on either side. The 20 tpi gent's rip saw has teeth with a 14° rake angle and a 60° included angle. The teeth on the 22 tpi gent's crosscut saw have a rake angle of 15°, an included angle of 60° and have been filed with alternating 15° bevel angles so that they sever rather than tear wood fibers.

The only difference between the Veritas gent's saws and the Veritas premium dovetail/crosscut saws is the thickness and size of the blade. The gent's saws have a 7-7/8" long blade that is 0.015" thick whereas the premium saws have a 9-1/4" long and 0.020" thick blade.

Regards,

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

After looking a bit harder, those are pretty darn fine, my gut feel is that I would be better off with the original DT 14-pt saw.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

ChiknNutz said:


> After looking a bit harder, those are pretty darn fine, my gut feel is that I would be better off with the original DT 14-pt saw.


I hear ya, the veritas DT saw I bought is a 20tpi but mainly because I work with cypress I thought it might be a better fit. As for the cross cut saw it's a bit too fine for my uses

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## wortheffort (Nov 10, 2011)

I bit, filmed review and posted to my site 

http://wortheffort.com/articles/reviews/veritas_gent_saws/index.html

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

wortheffort said:


> I bit, filmed review and posted to my site
> 
> http://wortheffort.com/articles/reviews/veritas_gent_saws/index.html
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


 





 
Good review...well done.












 







.


----------

